# Obtenir un .jad  partir d'un .jar



## samy13 (10 Novembre 2007)

Aïoli tous le monde

sur mon powermac G4 avec 10.3 j'ai des jeux de portable an .jar il faut les passer en .jad pour les utiliser. J'ai trouver un tuto où il faut le logiciel Jadmaker mais il est pour Pc aprés moult recherches je n'ai pas trouvé l'éqiuivalent. Connaitrai vous un logiciel pour 10.3 même 10.4 ??
merci d'avance car sur les forums de mobiles ils n'ont pas trouvé le droit chemin du Mac et prèfère les ténèbres du PC (chacun son truc...)


----------



## Zeusviper (11 Novembre 2007)

Salut!

tu ne "passe" pas un .jad en .jar. Seul le jar est utile, le .jad est un fichier informatif sur le contenu du jar.

Sinon, je n'avais pas non plus trouv&#233; d'outil "automatique" pour le g&#233;n&#233;rer sous mac.
2 solutions : le faire &#224; la main, les fichiers sont de simples fichiers textes avec quelques balises.
ou utiliser KToolBar (http://eclipseme.org/ entres autres..)

(Maintenant, honn&#234;tement, trouve le jad ad&#233;quat sur le net ou demande gentiment a une connaissance windowsienne de lancer jadmaker..., ca ira quand mm bcp plus vite! sauf si tu veux t'int&#233;resser &#224; j2me &#233;videmment! .. qui vaut vraiment le coup si tu veux faire mumuse avec ton tel!)

Bonne chance


----------



## tatouille (14 Novembre 2007)

guigui

http://www.devarticles.com/c/a/Java/Getting-Started-with-J2ME/
http://www.blackberryforums.com/linux-users-corner/65661-jadmaker-sh-create-missing-jad-jar.html

ameliore le, 


```
# BSD-LIKE
eval `stat -s "${FILE}"`
FILESIZE=$st_size
```


----------

